# Transcend vs Kingston memory card for N70



## vista__n00b (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello,

I am interested in upgrading the RS-DV-MMC of my Nokia N70 from 1GB to 2GB. The prices for both Transcend and Kingston is Rs.500/- from RPG Cellucom. Can someone please tell me which card to go for? I have read some bad things about Kingston on various sites. Is it true that Kingston doesn't play well with Nokia? What is the scene with Transcend? Anyone using a 2GB card with N70-ME? Does it slow down the phone too much?

Also, a local dealer told me about some other brands named DNA and NCP (or was it NCV?). They both cost Rs.650/- but I don't believe anything can be better than Transcend or Kingston. Am I wrong?

Please help 

Sorry for long post 
TIA


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 20, 2008)

Opt for Sandisk.
NCP is a local brand, it surprisingly offers good performance but you don't get any warranty.
I had used it in my 3230.


----------



## vista__n00b (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you for your reply.

Are you sure that Sandisk makes a 2GB RS-MMC? I have searched a lot but the max I could find was a 1GB card.

Also, this guy is saying that he will give 5 years warranty for NCP. Is he bluffing? Should I trust him?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 21, 2008)

Doesnt matter. All r probably fakes. Get any1.


----------



## vista__n00b (Apr 21, 2008)

...but then how do i make sure that which card has better data transfer rate and it doesn't slow my phone down???


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 21, 2008)

Most of them are good, pick anyone.
Don't worry at all, even the NCP performs well.
BTW i did not get any warranty on my NCP.


----------



## utsav (Apr 21, 2008)

How much a 2gb mini sd cost?


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 21, 2008)

utsav said:


> How much a 2gb mini sd cost?



You will get it around Rs.800~


----------



## dabster (May 30, 2008)

I just checked at futurebazaar.com they are selling it for 399/- 1GB Kingston mini SD card w/ 5 year warranty. what do you ppl say, what is the issue with Kingston cards...?


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 30, 2008)

go 4 sandisk only....


----------



## Cool G5 (May 30, 2008)

dabster said:


> I just checked at futurebazaar.com they are selling it for 399/- 1GB Kingston mini SD card w/ 5 year warranty. what do you ppl say, what is the issue with Kingston cards...?



No issue at all.
If possible for you get a 2GB one, it will be value for money.


----------



## rollcage (May 31, 2008)

Just buy any one of the Transcend/Sandisk/Kingston .... which ever is cheaper ... stay away from the local makes.

Best one is which is made in taiwan. 

bye .. happy buying


----------

